# Euros - one way to avoid charges?



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Not sure if this is in the correct topic - could the mods redirect if not?!?

We go to France for about six weeks at a time, therefore need lots of Euros. In the past I have taken cash. Two issues here. Firstly I get ripped of with "no commission" - they forget to tell you the conversion rate is lower and secondly, I end up worried about the security issues. I have a Nationwide credit card for getting Euros abroad - purely on the advice gleened on this site. Could you save more interest by paying in money before you go on hols.? 

As I understand it - the exchange rate is not too bad and Nationwide do not charge the usual extras. 

The cash would not be in a high interest accounts so would not be making much money elsewhere until we get home.

Because I worked it out myself, I feel there must be a catch. Can any one tell me where! 

Thanks

P.S. Just read Nuke's announcement - congratulations to you both and the only restriction a baby makes on your trips will be the ones in your mind. All the very best.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"EGG" do a credit card which pays 4% on any credit you have in the account so you could put loads of money into it before you go (earning 4%) and use the credit card while you are away (www.egg.co.uk|)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Nationwide*

Hi

You are correct in your comments re the Nationwide and the fee free use abroad - possibly a saving of up to 4.25% on the amount spent/withdrawn.

As mentioned in one of my earlier posts on the subjects, I will be withdrawn 150 Euros on my Nationwide card, and the same about on my Abbey National Card on the same day, same cash machine and within moments of each other next time I am in Italy.

The commercial rate quoted to me did not compare 4.25% more favourably to that quoted by the Abbey when I phoned them both. Alas, we shall see!

Rapide561


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Are you talking about the nationwide Credit card or the nationwide debit card?
The credit card incurs a fee, the debit card does not. You will need to have a Flexi account from nationwide to get a debit card.
Stan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fees*

Hi

The Nationwide debit card does not charge the customary 1.5% charge for using an ATM overseas, nor does it charge (market average) of 2.25 - 2.75% conversaion/admin fee, call it what you will.

For purchases, there is no 2.75% approximate fee.

For the credit card, there is no 2.75% fee, but there is a 1.5% cash handling fee (as far as I know - and I don't work for the Nationwide - beofre anyone asks)

Nationwide credit card terms and conditions here...

http://www.nationwide.co.uk/NR/rdonlyres/4890DD22-5ADE-4EDB-A3D9-5078664F3445/0/P4433CCardJan06.pdf
Rapide561


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

The Sunday Telegraph money section ran an article on this yesterday, back page, see comparison chart at the bottom R/H/S

Don't use your Nationwide credit card to draw cash, but use it for everything else.

I always load mine before I go to avoid falling into the credit trap, No charges can still translate into rip off charges if you don't pay the balance every month.


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi used nationwide last year debit card for cash withdrawals (1.47 to the pound average) credit card for the rest which is payed in full each month,safest way to handle the cash flow 8)


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone for advice. At the end of the day, whether I load the credit card, take cash euros, use the debit card or what ever, I will still need the money sooner or later to buy in the first place or to pay back later!!!! Oh the perils of having to have six weeks holidays and then have another six weeks later in the year. This retirement thing really needs practicing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

